# headers



## furious max (Mar 4, 2004)

Sup peeps.... I saw some pacesetter headers for a good price. I need to know if i should go with the warpspeed y-pipe or the headers? What kinda of gains am I goin to get between both of them?


----------



## nagal (Feb 13, 2003)

I've heard that the header were like 4 hp gain! :thumbdwn: Alot of the people say that they have a hard time with the o2 sensor plug! they say it dont fit! http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?t=302946


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

pacesetter stuff is crap. Those things are designed for the Z31 and just happen to almost fit the Maxima as well. quality is absolute crap on them, and they don't fit worth a damn. the O2 sensor bung is waaay too large- it's sized for the Z31 sensor, not the Maxima.

80% of the people that bought them sent them back because they didn't even want to install them.


----------

